# I gol di Honda riprodotti dalla Konami su PES 2015. Video



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2014)

La casa videoludica giapponese *Konami*, che quest'anno ha scelto il rossonero *Keisuke Honda *come testimonial per l'edizione di *Pes 2015*, ha creato un video trailer di lancio del videogioco in cui vengono riprodotte le prime 4 reti del giapponese realizzate veramente in queste giornate di campionato. 



Anticipazione (Spoiler)












il video al secondo post


----------



## Now i'm here (21 Ottobre 2014)




----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Ottobre 2014)

Spettacolo , 2 mesi fa io ero alla sede della konani in giappone  non potete capire


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (21 Ottobre 2014)

Grandissimi ahahha. In giappone venderà di brutto immagino


----------



## prebozzio (22 Ottobre 2014)

Hanno sbagliato le maglie delle squadre avversarie


----------



## Penny.wise (22 Ottobre 2014)

a dire il vero è "winning eleven"...dubito che per la versione PES (mercato extra-Giappone) mantengano Honda 

comunque anche i giapponesi sanno che in porta ci deve stare Diego Lopez


----------



## Hammer (22 Ottobre 2014)

Magliette vendute a raffica in Estremo Oriente 

Sbronza di Fester in arrivo


----------



## Angstgegner (22 Ottobre 2014)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


>



Keisuke 
Il marketing in Giappone


----------

